# Origen dog food



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried Origen dog food? I just bought some sample bags for both our cats and our dogs. It sounds really good! High protein, low-carb, flowers and fruits and vegetables, glucosamine and chondroitin.

http://championpetfoods.com/orijen/about/

Brands include Origen and Acana

Own and operate their own production facilities in Morinville, Alberta, Canada.

They make their own foods exclusively - their mandate is to produce world-class foods from fresh regional ingredients. That means almost all of their ingredients (over 90% for ORIJEN) are raised, fished or farmed within western Canada. 
Only imported ingredients are lamb from New Zealand and rice from California - these are used in their ACANA brand foods. 
They do not, and never have, had their brands produced or co-packed by any other pet food producer. 
They do not use glutens or other vegetable proteins in any of their foods. 
ORIJEN and ACANA foods are not on any recall list.

Does anyone have experience with this food? What do you think? I've given Ricky and Sammy a few pellets and they devoured it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's number one on the food analysis list. Rates a 6. High protien just like EVO. I can't find it here. let me know how your boys like it. Jas and Cash are actually doing great on the Back to Basics


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's number one on the food analysis list. Rates a 6. High protien just like EVO. I can't find it here. let me know how your boys like it. Jas and Cash are actually doing great on the Back to Basics


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The guys love Origen! I am mixing some into the Holistic Blend I started them on a week ago. Sammy wasn't all that keen on the H.B., but he'd manage to eat it eventually. Now, he's gobbling it all up! lol

I have been warned to just be aware of the high protein with small dogs, that it could cause kidney problems. I plan on feeding them a variety of things, as I've always done, so I dont' think it will be a problem. Touch wood!


----------

